
How I hacked biotech stock trading - samyhamdouche
https://medium.com/the-mission/trade-biotech-stocks-like-a-hedge-fund-with-these-hacks-ff153c907b0b
======
sdneirf
Pretty cool. I messed around with scraping biotech execs buy signals and it
worked pretty well.

